# Last Wilderness



## Francisco Matos (2 Jul 2015)

Hello,

This is my first post in Ukaps. I have been delaying a first thread, but is the time...

Last June, 21st i made this new setup in my smaller tank.

My goal was to use a new substrate and a lot of sterm plants ..

So, were it is.

The tank setup (5 days old)

5 days old by Francisco Matos, on Flickr

Next photos shows the first 10 days.

Setup day...

IK6A0254-Edit by Francisco Matos, on Flickr

IK6A0255-Edit by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0257-Edit by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0271 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0274-2 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0274 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr

Day 1

IK6A0290 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0291 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0296 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0303 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0304 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0305 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0306 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0308 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0309 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0310 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0311 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0314 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0331 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr


5 days old ... (two different environments )

IK6A0320 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0337 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0340 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0341 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0344 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0345 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0346 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0349 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0352 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0353 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0356 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr

Shrimps after 8 days (diatoms after 7 days)

IK6A0371 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr



IK6A0373 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr

Now, 10 days old

IK6A0377 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr

Thanks for watching

Greetings,
Francisco


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Jul 2015)

Superb...thanks for sharing, please keep us updated as this develops...great shots by the way.


----------



## Lewis G (2 Jul 2015)

Really like the reds in this tank.


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (2 Jul 2015)

I love the hardscape, love the plants, the colours, and the photography. Well done Sir!


----------



## parotet (3 Jul 2015)

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing. I will stay tuned to follow the progress!

Jordi


----------



## JohnC (3 Jul 2015)

Lovely. What is the rock you are using?


----------



## Lewis G (3 Jul 2015)

JohnC said:


> Lovely. What is the rock you are using?



It says Manten stone and redmoor root in the OP.


----------



## JohnC (3 Jul 2015)

Lewis G said:


> It says Manten stone and redmoor root in the OP.



reading fail


----------



## Jamie McGrath (3 Jul 2015)

nice work


----------



## Wendal_spanswick (4 Jul 2015)

All round good job, natural, clean and crisp. Brilliant. Looking forward to more updates. Thanks.


----------



## moroland (5 Jul 2015)

Looks great


----------



## Francisco Matos (26 Jul 2015)

Hi Guys... Last picture taken 35 days old





Cheers
Francisco


----------



## Francisco Matos (16 Aug 2015)

Hi guys,

My vacations are over. Time to get back to routine and to update my topic.

I left this tank alone for 3 weeks... before leaving it, 50% water change and 6 ml of ADA Step 3 and ADA Brighty K. Therefore, i was concern about the overall condition of the tank after all this time...

This is how i find the tank (after cleaning the glass)

IK6A9635 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr

and after a major trim ... I found a sky full of stars...

IK6A9645 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr

I keep having a lot of fun with my hobby.

cheers,
Francisco


----------



## Pedro Rosa (16 Aug 2015)

Well done Francisco.
This is going to be on great aquarium 

Pedro.


----------



## Crossocheilus (16 Aug 2015)

Pedro Rosa said:


> Well done Francisco.
> This is going to be on great aquarium
> 
> Pedro.



It already is!

Francisco could you tell us your fertiliser dosing regime? And is your water hard or soft? Do you run the led on full?

Do you have any other advice on how you achieve such a healthy tank.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Aug 2015)

Hi Francisco, Wonderful Scape really healthy plants too


----------



## Chris Jackson (17 Aug 2015)

Excellent! I'd also like to know more about your lighting times and dosing etc.


----------



## Zoe (18 Aug 2015)

Wow, I love those rocks!


----------



## Francisco Matos (1 Sep 2015)

Hi guys, 

With the excitement of IAPLC 2015, i didn't update this post yet. Sorry.

The fertiliser dosing regime, now, is as follow:
(i) Every day .. 4 ml of ADA Step3
(ii) Every two days .. 3 ml ADA Bright K

On water change, I dose:

(i) 5 ml of P (since I put the fish on the tank, i haven't been dosing P)
(ii) 5 ml of aqua vitro mineralize (GH), because my water is very soft (The tap water is GH = 0)
(iii) 5 ml of Equo Fe + mg

The Aquasky is in full mode for 8 hours a days, and I dose about 4 bubbles per second of CO2.

I also have a air pump working about 6 hours during the night.

I hope to update the topic during the weekend 
Francisco


----------



## Francisco Matos (29 Nov 2015)

So... I really ain't the most participative member 

This tank is still growing .. It rank 2 in AGA 2015 | 60-120 L with this photo from 06 September.

AGA - Final by Francisco Matos, on Flickr

Now, 156 days after setup, it look like this...

IK6A9532 by Francisco Matos, on Flickr

This is, most likely, the last photo from this tank as it is ...

More to come in the future.

Cheers,
Francisco


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Nov 2015)

Congratulations, amazing scape.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Nov 2015)

Wonderful Scape and planting  Congratulations


----------



## parotet (29 Nov 2015)

Congrats, awesome tank!

Jordi


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (29 Nov 2015)

Wonderful tank and colors.


----------

